# found pigeon on front of my front door, what should i do? Belgium



## jammyd0dgers (Jul 5, 2012)

_Ok, so yesterday morning, my parents found this pigeon standing by our front door, just randomly looking at us, as they were leaving and it didn't fly away like most pigeons would have done, and it had had a bad case of diarrhea all over our front step. 
We imagined it would go away after a day, but it didn't, it stayed there all day. Later we tried giving him some water and corn starch seeing as we read pigeons liked it. He drank a bit and ate later at night. He tried to open his wings, as if he was stretching or something, but that's all he did. He can only walk and not fly (or at least, we think. It might be just lazy).
He stayed all day today, still in the same spot moving only whenever I would come close, but it just started raining and I feel sorry for the little guy. Also, my neighbors have a cat and i'm scared it'll come and chase it.
We noticed he had a tag, and searched online, and apparently he has an owner, and we informed them by leaving a voice mail, but they haven't answered yet, so we really don't know what to do.
We haven't tried catching it in fear of possibly hurting it or making it angry, because when we were giving it some water it sort of growled at us.
If anyone knows what we could do to help, please tell me.

PS: it's only 1 year old, that's what the tag says anyway. I'm thinking it could be a pregnant female, but i'm not sure._ 

_PPS: i live in Belgium, outside the city center, so there aren't that many pigeons around my house normally. I basically live in the country side._


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You NEED to catch it and put the bird in a cat kennel or small cage, as it is in great danger of predator attack.

If it is not flying it is sick and needs help.

Please follow this link for basic first responder care:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html


----------



## jammyd0dgers (Jul 5, 2012)

We don't have a cage, unless you count our guinea pigs cage, but it's too small for the pigeon. I built a sort of a wooden protection so he can hide under and be unseen by passing cats, in case of an attack. It's not that cold, and it looks like it's in pretty good shape, it seems alert and so we hydrated it and and followed the rest of the basic steps.
Thank you so much for the link and the information, I'm sure it's owner will soon contact us.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

How is the bird going today ?? .....any luck with the owner ???


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The bird is domestic and may not know how to hide from crafty cat. Please find some kind of containment and if the owner doesn't contact you wecan help find another resource.


----------



## jammyd0dgers (Jul 5, 2012)

It's actually walking and we tried catching it with some gloves and it tried flying but couldn't quite manage, so we suspect it broke a wing or something so we're bringing it to our vet tomorrow morning.
The owner still hasn't contacted us, so we were thinking of taking it or calling a wild animal rescue center. thank you for all you suggestions, they're really helpful.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

animal rescue may euthanize the pigeon. the diarrhea may be do bruising if the bird hit something like a telephone wires. is there any local club You can take it to


----------



## jammyd0dgers (Jul 5, 2012)

We presume it was flying and since we've had strong wind, coming from north Africa, it hit our door and broke its wing. We're taking it to a local volunteering animal shelter, so they can take care of it.


----------

